# Jap. Zeichen



## Goku0206 (13. Februar 2002)

Tja jetzt hab ich angefangen zu fragen jetzt will ich auch mehr wissen ;-) nochmal danke an The Virus (oder so ähnlich) 
Also weis jemand woher ich japanische Zeichen, Schrift,Schriftzüge herbekomme. Ihr wisst doch was ich meine oder? diese jap. Zeichen eben  Danke schonmal


----------



## Robert Martinu (13. Februar 2002)

Du kannst die Unterstützung für fernöstliche Sprachen installieren.
Wenn Du dann die Eingabe auf japanisch umstellst, kannst Du in der entsprechenden Schrift schreiben.

Der Haken daran: es gibt mehr Schriftzeichen als Tasten, sprich du musst wissen, wie die einzelnen Schriftzeichen klingen, um die passenden regulären Buchstabenkombinationen rauszubekommen (und selbst die können recht mehrdeutig sein, also pass auf was Du da schreibst ) 

Allerdings lassen sich auf die Art AFAIK nur Katakana und Hiragana schreiben - Wenn Du Kanji willst, dann brauchst Du ein gutes Tablett, Photoshop kann den Druck zum Glück auswerten.


----------



## Goku0206 (13. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Daishi _
> *Du kannst die Unterstützung für fernöstliche Sprachen installieren.
> Wenn Du dann die Eingabe auf japanisch umstellst, kannst Du in der entsprechenden Schrift schreiben.
> 
> ...



Hi erstmal danke für deine Antwort : Mir ist vollkommen egal was ich da schreibe ich will irgendwelche jap. Zeichen soll nur cool aussehen.. ;-) naja trotzdem danke :-( und diese Installation für fernöstliche Sprachen wo gibts die ?? und wie heist die schrift bzw. hab ich dann auch noch deutsche Schriften ??? Danke und CU


----------



## Robert Martinu (13. Februar 2002)

Die Installation findet sich in Systemsteuerung->Spracheinstellungen (zumindest bei den neueren Windows-Versionen)

Die deutschen Schriften bleiben, die neuen Schriften enthalten neben den sprachspezifischen Zeichen auch die international lesbaren Buchstaben.

Der Parser, der Dich beim Eingeben der Schriftzeichen unterstützt sucht sich automatisch eine Schriftart, in der die nötigen Zeichen vorkommen.

Ach ja, die Leertaste hilft, bei mehrdeutigen Buchstabenkombinationen das richtige Zeichen rauszusuchen.


----------



## Goku0206 (13. Februar 2002)

Danke hat funktioniert. Das ist voll cool  würde ich jedem empfehlen damit kann man bestimmt was cooles machen !!! Und nochmal vielen DANK cu


----------



## schneeWITCHen (13. Februar 2002)

s gibt da aber auch ttf fonts


----------



## Goku0206 (14. Februar 2002)

Wo denn ???


----------

